# Wago Steuerung



## Betriebselektriker (7 November 2010)

HI

hab ne komplette Wago-Steuerung gefunden, jetzt fehlen mir nur noch Datenkabel und programm.
Weiß jemand wo ich das für Low bekommen kann?

mfg


----------



## Matze001 (7 November 2010)

Netzwerkkabel + codesys (3s homepage)

Was für eine hast du denn "gefunden"?

MfG

Marcel


----------



## MSB (7 November 2010)

Also Codesys ansich zwar nicht, aber die (kostenpflichtigen) Targets von Wago müssen bei Wago bezogen werden.

Welche Codesys-Version hängt in erster Linie mal vom Typ der Steuerung ab.
Bei Wago stünde da IO Pro 32 (Codesys 2.2 als Basis), oder IO Pro CAA (Codesys 2.3 als Basis), oder ganz neu auch Codesys V3 zur Wahl,
wobei V3 nur mit Speedway verwendbar ist, im moment jedenfalls.

Datenkabel ist (unabhängig vom Typ) ein Serielles Kabel, welches auf die Stiftleiste
unter der Abdeckung am Controller gesteckt wird.

Je nach Typ der Steuerung, kann auch über Ethernet programmiert werden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## IBFS (8 November 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Je nach Typ der Steuerung, kann auch über Ethernet programmiert werden.


 
Dann bitte nicht die WAGO-SW "WAGO Ethernet Settings" vergessen.

http://www.wago.com/wagoweb_china/public/750/ger_manu/841/m0841qs1d.pdf

bzw. 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=128797&postcount=13

Frank


----------



## Betriebselektriker (13 November 2010)

wo kann ich denn das Basis programm runterladen??weil das ja im prinzip nur erweiterungen von Cod.... prgramm sind oder??


----------



## MSB (13 November 2010)

Betriebselektriker schrieb:


> wo kann ich denn das Basis programm runterladen??weil das ja im prinzip nur erweiterungen von Cod.... prgramm sind oder??



Nochmal die Frage von oben, welche Steuerung hast du eigentlich?

Bestellnummer? z.B. 750-841 ...


----------



## IBFS (13 November 2010)

Betriebselektriker schrieb:


> ....


 
Ich habe mir mal erlaubt deine Frage zum besseren Verständnis etwas
umzuformulieren. Es wäre schön, dass, wenn du hier längere Anworten
willst, dir zumindest genügend Zeit für eine ordentliche Frage nehmen
würdest. Danke schonmal im Voraus.



> So nun zur Frage:
> Wo kann ich denn die Basissoftware runterladen?
> Weil die WAGO-Software ja im Prinzip nur Codesys-Basissoftware plus eine Erweiterung ist, oder?


 
Falls man in gooooooooooooooogle die Frage: "download codesys"
eingibt, kommt sofort als erstes

http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?de_Download

dort brauchst du: *CoDeSys (Vollversion) *- das IEC 61131-3 Programmiersystem

Nach einer Anmeldung kannst du die ca. 300-400 MB runterladen.

So, und nun wirds schwierig, denn damit ist das Codesys noch nicht WAGO fähig:

Jeder Hardwarehersteller hat eine eigene Art seine sog. TARGET (also die Hardwaretreiber) an den Mann zu bringen.

Bei WAGO ist das:

759-333 ------------- WAGO-I/O-PRO CAA 

oder als USB-Variante

759-333/000-923 ---- WAGO-I/O-PRO CAA USB Kit 

und das ist leider nicht umsonst, das es da LIZENZBEDINGUNGEN gibt.
Zur 759-333 - Variante ist da noch ein Kabel auf RS232 dabei, bei der
anderen Bestellnummer natürlich USB.

http://www.eibmarkt.com/cgi-bin/eibmarkt.storefront/DE/Product/NS0719786?PID=DE_NS0719786


Das ist der aktuelle Stand der Dinge 

Frank

Nachtrag: Wie schon MSB richtig fragte, ist es eine 750-84X?

Es gibt ältere WAGO-Köpfe, die benötigen den Vorgänger von -CAA!

Daher wäre die Bestellnummer schon wichtig.


----------

